# Wörterdatenbank > 10.000 Einträge?



## norman (15. Mrz 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der suche nach einer Sammlung der deutschen Wörter (möglichst vollständig + kostenlos), habe bisher aber nur hier eine *.txt-file der 10.000 meistverwendeten Wörter gefunden. 

Weiß zufällig jemand von euch wo man eine vollständige liste herbekommen kann?


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mrz 2006)

http://de.wiktionary.org/


----------



## norman (15. Mrz 2006)

hm..da hats aber keinen txt-file o.ä. ???:L


----------

